# Can't open Outlook 2003 - "msspc.ecf" error



## geohoss (Apr 13, 2006)

I am having the same problem that the person that posted below. Does anyone have a solution to the problem? I have done the same that is described below. Thanks in advance.

I am suddenly unable to open Outlook 2003 - I get the following error messages: "The extension configuration file "C:\Program Fils\Microsoft Office\Office11\ADDINS\msspc.ecf could not be installed. There is an error in the syntax or format of the file."; then, "The extension configuration file "C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Pffice11\addins\MSSPC.ECF could not be installed. There is an error in the syntax or format of the file."; then, "The file folder in "MSSPC.ECF" is missing or not valid. This problem may be resolved by using Detect and Repair in the Help menu.", then, "Cannot start MS Outlook. Unable to open the Outlook window." The problem appeared on the first reboot after a dowload of an update from Microsoft. Among other things, tried uninstalling and reinstalling MS Office, replacing the file, and running Detect and Repair from the installation CD, but to no avail. I'm a bit nervous about editing the Registry to change the path so did not attempt that. OS is XP. Any suggestions? Thx., piecd[/QUOTE]


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/918165?


----------



## bertoruiz (Sep 8, 2006)

I had the exact same issues in Outlook 2003 and tried every fix mentioned in threads...the only thing that work for me was to go to C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11 and run OUTLOOK.EXE directly from that folder(i made a new shortcut on the desktop from it and I removed all other shortcuts so that I won't have this problem again). I know it may sound like a stupid fix, but IT WORKED FOR ME! !


----------



## xcs0062 (Nov 12, 2006)

Browse to the Microsoft Office 2003 installation folder (typically
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11) and right-click the actual
Outlook executable (OUTLOOK.exe). Select "Properties" and then click
the "Compatibility" tab. Make sure everything is unchecked and the
application is running normally.


----------



## MentorUMC (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks to xcs0062 ( and Tech Support Guy)

Outlook 2003 has not opened for 2 weeks - I tried many solutions, then went back to my old AOL Communicator program, and survived. Microsoft was of no help.

But XCS0062 suggested going to Properties and clearing all boxes - and that was all it took.
I again have my Outlook program. 

Rich


----------



## meditechs (May 22, 2007)

Have spent two days loading, unloading, installing, deleting, cleaning. Searching high and low for anything regarding the extension error msspc.ecf 

Used Microsofts Office removal tools nothing worked
Searched many sites tried the many fixes.
by the book and versions there of Including all the Microsoft fixes

Finally found this last thread ... checked the property setting for outlook.exe 
the compatibility mode for outlook was set for Windows 95 compatibility??

Unchecked the box and Outlook 2003 is working again


----------



## XR500 (Jan 30, 2008)

Just done a search for this problem and found it on your site.
Cheers
It only started when windows messenger live was installed.
Opening Properties in outlook.exe and unchecking the windows95 tab worked.

Thanks Again
XR500


----------



## Spline (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, actually just ran into this problem and the fix works! I just wish I knew what caused it. Nothing was installed and was working fine this morning. Wierd....

thanks for the fix! Too bad I didn't search before I tried to reinstall office (doh!)

Spline


----------



## gwalls (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks that worked!!


----------



## omib (Mar 28, 2008)

Strangest error I've ever seen. I also foolishly checked the Microsoft site for a fix and spent a frustrating few hours reinstalling office (3 times, I'm persistent) and editing the registry before I found this thread ... Win95 Compatible? Uncheck the box and outlook is back.

This is my new favorite forum!

Why doesn't Microsoft know about this? Obviously there's a bug in the upgrade process that decides Outlook needs to run in Win95 compat mode. I have 4 almost identical machines I look after for some semi-illiterates and they all seem to have the same update history. Only one had this bug


----------



## expectant waiter (Apr 9, 2008)

I cleared the 95 box.

I tried the repair.

I downloaded a repair.

I reloaded and rebooted.

I can use another MSOutlook through Administrator, but
I can't access my other saved files.
I can't print.
I can't create a short cut that works like the original did.

What else can I do to repair my original Outlook 2003 and access my original files
and be able to print?

Chuck


----------



## Matrillo (May 10, 2008)

The question I have is why?


----------



## mesar (Aug 2, 2008)

For those of you that didn't have any boxes checked and had your hopes dashed I did the OPPOSITE, I checked the compatibility box, chose Windowns 2000 (my operating system) and PRESTO!! it Office worked again. Magic!


----------



## snafder (Jul 24, 2008)

Expectant....

When you say you ran the repair on your Outlook did you do the following?

Go 'Start' -> 'Control Panel' -> 'Add / Remove Programs' -> select 'your version of Office e.g. MS Office Professional 2003' from the list -> click on 'Click here for support information' -> click 'Repair'....wait until Windows finishes doing what it does..should be good to go.

If this is what you did and you are still in strife - I recommend trying Mesar's suggestion about checking the correct box for your version of Windows..

Let us know how you go...


----------

